
Life Sciences Marketplace Quartzy Raises $17M to Build Up the Supply Side - yurisagalov
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/04/life-sciences-marketplace-quartzy-raises-17-million-to-build-up-the-supply-side/
======
nabraham
Seems like a good way to track lab supplies - is there a buy button when I run
out of stuff or do I have to buy from somewhere else?

